# Best jigging rod for Accurate Boss665H wide



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I posted on wrong forum before. Would like to hear experience and suggestions on what jigging rod is best for my boss 665h wide? 
Thanks Victor


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

funny!!!GL


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Well Thanks , solved my problem and ready to fish my new set up...


----------

